# St. Mary's Century - St. Mary's County, MD



## mdaugherty (Mar 8, 2008)

The St. Mary's Century
(Previously known as the Amish Hundred)
Saturday, September 15, 2012

Each year, hundreds of cyclists enjoy the quiet rural charm of St. Mary's County. Steeped in history and culture, Southern Maryland is laced with quiet country roads.

We have options for riders of various abilities. Choose a traditional full century (100 miles), a 63-mile, 50-mile, 38-mile, or 25-mile course. Routes are flat to rolling, with an occasional hill. Cyclists who pre-register will receive a St. Mary's Century technical (wicking) T-shirt again this year, same day registrants will receive a shirt while supplies last. All rest stops have real bathrooms (no port-a-potties) and are sponsored by local restaurants. They will be well-stocked with traditional items as well as local specialties, and will include St. George's Island, the Three Notch Trail (8 foot wide smooth pavement on reclaimed railroad right-of-way), and the pastoral 7th district. Whether you ride the entire 100 miles or the 25-mile route, count on the hospitality and friendliness cyclists have experienced on each of our previous Amish Hundred rides. At the end of the ride enjoy a shower at College of Southern Maryland and grab a bite at the free picnic.

To register for event go to BikeReg.com and search for St. Mary's Century 2012, or go to Pax Velo Cycling Club and use the link. 

All rides start from the College of Southern MD located in Leonardtown, MD, at 22950 Hollywood Road. Registration and packet pickup is from 7:00-9:00 am and century riders are required to start no later then 9:00 am.

For more information: 
E-mail [email protected] or contact the ride coordinators, Fred Parker at 757-395-9305 or Mike Daugherty at 301-997-8487


----------



## ibfeet (Jul 13, 2006)

*Smc*

I have ridden in this event the past 3 years and it is by far the best ride me and my friends do all year. The route, roads and rest stops are top notch. Pax Velo are great host and this ride will always be the highlight of my cycling year........


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

I'll probably do this one if my shoulder can take it by then and I'm not out of town. I'm from and work in neighboring Charles County.


----------



## mdaugherty (Mar 8, 2008)

dcorn, hope to see you there.


----------



## mdaugherty (Mar 8, 2008)

A little bump to the top.


----------



## mdaugherty (Mar 8, 2008)

A little bump to the top


----------



## Deathmoney07 (Aug 26, 2012)

I'll be participating this year, pretty stoked for it!


----------



## James6b (Aug 22, 2011)

Doing it as my first.


----------



## ibfeet (Jul 13, 2006)

Is there still time to sign up???


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

I might do this as well. How are the hills? I would like my first to be Less than 6000 ft of cLiming!


----------



## ibfeet (Jul 13, 2006)

Don't 100% remember the numbers but well under 6K......beautiful ride from what I remember...


----------



## mdaugherty (Mar 8, 2008)

Yes, there is time to sign up. Well under 6K feet of climbing! Fairly flat with some a few hills along the way.


----------



## James6b (Aug 22, 2011)

2012 St Mary's Century 100 mile course - A bike ride in Leonardtown, Maryland, US

Well under 6k.


----------

